# Goodman central air and heat blowing fuses



## DannyR (May 21, 2011)

We have 9 month old Goodman unit. In the winter, it would not let us turn it up more than 2 degrees at a time without throwing a breaker. Lived with that as we couldn't get our service man out. Couple of months ago, turned air on and it ran for maybe a week and went out. Service came and put in new thermostat. We have now had 3 new thermostats and the unit is blowing fuses. Some fuses last 2 weeks. Put 2 in yesterday and were blown by this morning. Service man has replaced fuse board and did something to the outside unit. Don't know what else to do. Any ideas?


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

Need more info to comment. what is the size of your new A/C ? what is the size of the breaker (AMP) ? Did you replace the old A/C with a larger unit ?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuses generally are there to protect against low voltage shorts, to protect the board.

All low control (thermostat) voltage wires need to be physically checked for nicks such as nails in the walls, dogs or rats chewing through them, etc. etc. One or more low voltage wire(s) is touching something, possibly themselves and shorting, blowing fuses.

Low control wires also feed outside to your condenser from the furnace.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

which fuse are you blowing, low volt on circuit board, outdoor unit high voltage or indoor unit high voltage?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

hvactech126 said:


> which fuse are you blowing, low volt on circuit board, outdoor unit high voltage or indoor unit high voltage?


Same questions.


----------



## DannyR (May 21, 2011)

It's blowing low volt fuse on circuit board. It trips a 30amp breaker sometimes or just goes straight to the fuse. It's the same size unit. Same ac installer put this one in that put the other one in. We are without air as I am writing and can't get him here.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

If the fuse is blowing then you have a short in the low voltage thermostat wiring. IF your breaker is tripping that is high voltage and something is really messed up in the a/c


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be a short at the defrost board.


----------



## DannyR (May 21, 2011)

Found out something new today. A friend of ours who does install ac units dropped by and looked it over. The installer came out yesterday, put in a new transformer, and something else that I never understood what he meant. It worked for 22 hours and by this morning it had quit again. Went out to check fuses and low and behold there was no longer a place to put fuses. He evidently changed the fuse board for one that doesn't use fuses so it blew the transformer. We ALSO found out our outdoor unit is a 3 ton HEATPUMP UNIT!!!! This friend said it was a good 400.00 more expensive unit than if it were just an ac. However the heating is conventional. He checked all wires and found a short in the wire from the thermostat to the unit. Our installer said yesterday he had already checked that and even though it was 30 years old, it was still ok. SO, we now know sort of what it needs but getting him out here to perform the warranty work is once again the problem. My next question is, if the outside unit is a heatpump but just being used as an ac, does that make the connections different for a thermostat and does it require a special thermostat different from a conventional ac/heater?


----------



## DannyR (May 21, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> Fuses generally are there to protect against low voltage shorts, to protect the board.
> 
> All low control (thermostat) voltage wires need to be physically checked for nicks such as nails in the walls, dogs or rats chewing through them, etc. etc. One or more low voltage wire(s) is touching something, possibly themselves and shorting, blowing fuses.
> 
> Low control wires also feed outside to your condenser from the furnace.


Doc, read my latest post please.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

A heat pump can be wired to provide heat only.


----------



## DannyR (May 21, 2011)

My parents have a heat pump that is their air and heat.


----------



## DannyR (May 21, 2011)

One quick question. If you installed a unit and it's only 9 months old, and the customer has had it down more than up, (you have checked it out and are baffled, can't find the problem, whatever) and you know it's got to be the installation or a bad unit, not the customers fault, would you loan them a portable unit to help them out considering it's 96 degrees and they trusted you with 3250.00 to install a unit that you can't keep running more than one day at a time? (then we can't get him back for 2 weeks)


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, 3250 is a basement bargain price, so it doesn't include a loaner unit(not from me atleast).

I would return the next time you called for no A/C or heat, and not make you wait 2 weeks. But then I wouldn't have been that cheap on the unit and installation either. Which allows me time to fix something if it does have a problem. Instead of making you wait until I'm done with paying customer service calls. This is a common problem with low priced contractors, they can't afford a lot of time to repair something under warranty. So it sounds like you got one of those contractors that sells boxes for bargain prices, and doesn't bother to take training on what he sells and installs.


----------

